# Whistler health Insurance



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

does anyone know a place you can buy some health insurance for Canada mainly whistler


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

you can move there and it will be free


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

I know that some insurance companies offer "travelers insurance". I would guess your best bet would be to talk to someone from you current provider and see what they recommend. Sorry, that's all the help that I can offer


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

I did a bunch of research for my trip up there next week. Ended up going with pacific blue cross. 37.00 for 10 days.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Bluecross. Toni suggested it. I just paid $25.00 for 3 days of riding with rad coverage.


----------



## suvlako (Feb 5, 2008)

Your insurance covers you(depending on Insurer) no matter where you are. You might have to come ouit of pocket or use your Credit card and then submit receipts to insurance company. I would however, not tell them you were in bike park as that may give them out to paying claim(insurance companies are crooks). Tell them you fell down some stairs in the village if they ask.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

suvlako said:


> Your insurance covers you(depending on Insurer) no matter where you are. You might have to come ouit of pocket or use your Credit card and then submit receipts to insurance company. I would however, not tell them you were in bike park as that may give them out to paying claim(insurance companies are crooks). Tell them you fell down some stairs in the village if they ask.


And you will pay more if you don't use a "preferred provider".


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

40 bucks for peace of mind in while ripping it up in whistler is a steal. And you will not get reimbursed for emergency evacuation while in a foreign country with most plans. That part alone could ruin you financially.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

My gf broke her arm skiing in Whistler. It was a disaster getting the insurance company to pay. In the end, it took over a year, and she never got all the money back. And we are both doctors. Unreal. The is one of the many reasons health care needs to change in this country. Currently, the insurance companies are run by the people who run with BP execs.

I felt like opening my own "cash-only" clinic in Whistler for travelers, just to spite the system!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

jurichar said:


> I did a bunch of research for my trip up there next week. Ended up going with pacific blue cross. 37.00 for 10 days.


Wow, that's awesome. It would be cheaper to buy that for permanent insurance than regular.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

We all all getting it for our trip next week. Awesome deal at ~$4 a day.


----------



## mr.niles (Feb 5, 2007)

*this is a great topic*

good one smt. anyone who's got info and willing to share, this is a great thread for planning a whistler trip.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

mr.niles said:


> good one smt. anyone who's got info and willing to share, this is a great thread for planning a whistler trip.


I'll bite

https://www.pbchbs.com/travelweb/VtcTripDetails.aspx

I went with these guys for only one reason. name recognition "blue cross." That very well may be retarded, but its too late now. They also didnt have any exclusions that looked to be a problem, but im no lawyer.

Option B

http://www.travelinsurancequotes.ca/visitors-to-canada.html

gives like 10 companies quotes.

word


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Here you go..Recomended to me by a local guy.

https://www.pbchbs.com/travelweb/


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

You planning on loosing another organ Bob. Maybe you should buy a g-suit like the fighter jocks were to keep those internal parts from exploding!


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm kinda curious about this, as well, but the other way around... ie a canadian traveling to the US to ride bikes.

For smaller boo boos its easy enough to walk off the hill and say you did it brushing your teeth, however if you trash yourself properly and need ambulance/heli evac, there will be no hiding your were endangering yourself riding at a bike park and I wonder if the medical insurance will cover that?

I seem to remember getting medical insurance before camping in the US and there being a clause saying coverage is not provided for "dangerous sports" like snow boarding, skiing etc...


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

eg this list of "exclusions" from IMG insurance:

8: Injury sustained while participating in amateur or professional sports or other athletic activity which is organized and/or sanctioned, or which involves regular or scheduled practices, games or competition. The following hazardous activities are excluded: racing of any kind, aviation (except when traveling as a passenger in a commercial aircraft), BMX, BASE jumping, bobsleigh, bungee jumping, canyoning, caving, high diving, hang gliding, heli-skiing, hot air ballooning, inline skating, jet skiing, kayaking, luge, motocross (moto-x), *mountain biking*, mountaineering, parachuting, rappelling, rock climbing, rodeo, scuba diving, ski jumping, sky diving, snow skiing, snowboarding, snowmobiling, spelunking, snorkeling, surfing, wakeboarding, water skiing, windsurfing and whitewater rafting.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I called my insurance and they cover me in Whistler. They told me I pay out of pocket while up there and then they will reimburse me when I get back.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

essenmeinstuff said:


> eg this list of "exclusions" from IMG insurance:
> 
> 8: Injury sustained while participating in amateur or professional sports or other athletic activity which is organized and/or sanctioned, or which involves regular or scheduled practices, games or competition. The following hazardous activities are excluded: racing of any kind, aviation (except when traveling as a passenger in a commercial aircraft), BMX, BASE jumping, bobsleigh, bungee jumping, canyoning, caving, high diving, hang gliding, heli-skiing, hot air ballooning, inline skating, jet skiing, kayaking, luge, motocross (moto-x), *mountain biking*, mountaineering, parachuting, rappelling, rock climbing, rodeo, scuba diving, ski jumping, sky diving, snow skiing, snowboarding, snowmobiling, spelunking, snorkeling, surfing, wakeboarding, water skiing, windsurfing and whitewater rafting.


Unreal - do they require you to wear a hockey helmet whilst walking down the street? Pretty much looks like the only time your covered is walking, sleeping and eating....and this is Travellers insurance?
...ya maybe for the sheeple that never get off the tour bus....

michael


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

I just got insurance through http://www.travelinsurancequotes.ca/visitors-to-canada.html 
I used TIC travel insurance company. The cost for me my wife and son was $52.80 for 6 days of coverage, $0 deductable and $150,000 total coverage. They do cover mountain biking as long as your not doing it professionally. My wifes to brothers each got the same coverage for $22.38.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

suvlako said:


> Your insurance covers you(depending on Insurer) no matter where you are. You might have to come ouit of pocket or use your Credit card and then submit receipts to insurance company. I would however, not tell them you were in bike park as that may give them out to paying claim(insurance companies are crooks). Tell them you fell down some stairs in the village if they ask.


hmmmm....I have never heard this...seems fishy, but I am not saying you are wrong....just saying for 25 bucks I'd rather not deal with issue


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

suvlako said:


> Your insurance covers you(depending on Insurer) no matter where you are. You might have to come ouit of pocket or use your Credit card and then submit receipts to insurance company. I would however, not tell them you were in bike park as that may give them out to paying claim(insurance companies are crooks). Tell them you fell down some stairs in the village if they ask.


My policy covers me as well, but I don't know about emergency evacuations. And don't bring Whistler Village into it..:nono: ..the sharks will be all over them (or can you sue in Canada? ).


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Seriously dude get cover for biking!!!!

You can get it, it costs alot more, but don't get stuck in the corrupt USA system, they will own you if something goes wrong.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

essenmeinstuff said:


> eg this list of "exclusions" from IMG insurance:
> 
> 8: Injury sustained while participating in amateur or professional sports or other athletic activity which is organized and/or sanctioned, or which involves regular or scheduled practices, games or competition. The following hazardous activities are excluded: racing of any kind, aviation (except when traveling as a passenger in a commercial aircraft), BMX, BASE jumping, bobsleigh, bungee jumping, canyoning, caving, high diving, hang gliding, heli-skiing, hot air ballooning, inline skating, jet skiing, kayaking, luge, motocross (moto-x), *mountain biking*, mountaineering, parachuting, rappelling, rock climbing, rodeo, scuba diving, ski jumping, sky diving, snow skiing, snowboarding, snowmobiling, spelunking, snorkeling, surfing, wakeboarding, water skiing, windsurfing and whitewater rafting.


Nice list. There are only 8 items I have yet to try on it. I'm sure there are people on this board who can beat that.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

So I am researching this topic for a trip in a month.
Looked into Pacific Blue Cross....No. 3 worries me a bit....

Accident sustained by the Covered person while participating in a sport for remuneration, any kind of motor vehicle competition or any kind of speed contest, gliding or hang-gliding, mountain climbing (grade four or five routes, according to the scale of the Yosemite Decimal System-YDS), parachuting or skydiving, bungee jumping, canyoning and any extraordinary and* uncommon sport with a high level of stress and risk involved*

So just what does that mean?


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Lucky mountain biking is a stress release, and the "and", being used as a logical operator, requires this uncommon sport to be both stressful and risky.

(really I have no idea and sounds like a catch all if the injury is expensive)


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

So I contacted them this afternoon and the representative was VERY evasive about giving a definite answer on the topic. She kept using words that were subjective...."Well, if it's 'normal' mountainbiking, done in a safe manner, then OK"....and "as long as you're not off trail"....and "As long as you're not doing anything extreme" 
I tried to explain to her that what I may consider safe and sane riding she may think is absolutely crazy.

She finally said, "I would have to evaluate the case at hand after it happens to understand it fully and say if we would or not cover the incident."

Well, DUH! that's why I'm calling you to get insurance beforehand.

FAIL.

Search continues.



Internal14 said:


> So I am researching this topic for a trip in a month.
> Looked into Pacific Blue Cross....No. 3 worries me a bit....
> 
> Accident sustained by the Covered person while participating in a sport for remuneration, any kind of motor vehicle competition or any kind of speed contest, gliding or hang-gliding, mountain climbing (grade four or five routes, according to the scale of the Yosemite Decimal System-YDS), parachuting or skydiving, bungee jumping, canyoning and any extraordinary and* uncommon sport with a high level of stress and risk involved*
> ...


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

fwiw, i bought the $25 coverage before i went to whistler last year. one of the smartest moves i ever made. separated my shoulder do freight train. had to pay the $1000+ bill up front but a few short weeks later i received 100% refund in the mail. even covered the pain pills. i will be getting this again when we head down there is september. i had no problems having it covered and the people were very friendly to deal with.

pv


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

8: Injury sustained while participating in amateur or professional sports or other athletic activity which is organized and/or sanctioned, or which involves regular or scheduled practices, games or competition.

I think the key here as that you are NOT participating in a sport that is organized or requires regular practice. As long as you are not racing, then I would assume that you should be covered.
This is in my layman opinion, but I believe that you should be able to argue those points successfully.

Good luck with your search, glad I live North of the border for when it comes to medical insurance. If the person on the other end of the line won't answer your question, speak with someone else until you get an answer. The conversations are most likely recorded, so you can come back at them if they try. Have them also send stuff to you in writing and don't lose it!

Eric


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

ak pura vida said:


> fwiw, i bought the $25 coverage before i went to whistler last year. one of the smartest moves i ever made. separated my shoulder do freight train. had to pay the $1000+ bill up front but a few short weeks later i received 100% refund in the mail. even covered the pain pills. i will be getting this again when we head down there is september. i had no problems having it covered and the people were very friendly to deal with.
> 
> pv



What co. did you insure with?


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

Based on my 10 plus summers of riding at Whistler and being in the Whistler ER 3 times and 2 of the times having supplemental Travel Insurance the insurance companies may or will send you paperwork to fill out asking if there is anyone else at fault for your injuries. They will ask how you got hurt, where etc. Basically to see if they can sue someone to get the money back they paid to cover your medical bills. At least that's what it looked like to me. I just flat out told them it was my fault and nobody elses. Which it was my fault so I didn't want them to try sue the resort. Also agree with rugbyred about his comments.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

DustyBones said:


> What co. did you insure with?


sorry, the blue cross that the previous posts are talking about


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.travelguard.com/

I paid $62 for an 8 day trip. It includes their Extreme insurance or something like that. Though biking isn't on there, Base jumping and sky diving are. I figured I'd upgrade to so I'm covered for whatever reason. They also had another box that I checked that seems to help avoid confusion. It handles the claims and the deductible is $50. It seems like they handle the claim beginning to end so your typical insurance doesn't have to cross reference everything. ttyl, Fahn


----------



## dared3vil0 (Jul 7, 2011)

I go through my same inusrance company i use for my car


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

"I just got insurance through http://www.travelinsurancequotes.ca/...to-canada.html 
I used TIC travel insurance company. The cost for me my wife and son was $52.80 for 6 days of coverage, $0 deductable and $150,000 total coverage. They do cover mountain biking as long as your not doing it professionally. My wifes to brothers each got the same coverage for $22.38."

I got the above insurance last year, I so nicely crashed on A-line, had a Ambulance ride and a Hospital bill that totaled $1200 and I got every bit of it back.

We are heading back to Whistler in August and I am going to purchase the same insurance again, its worth every penny.


----------



## dirtyknobbies (Apr 19, 2011)

Get a fake Canadian ID and have free health insurance for life.


----------



## defuentes (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm going to Canada to ride and I'm looking for medical insurance, this thread has been very helpful, thank you everyone.


----------



## Toomanybikes (Oct 16, 2004)

Fwiw - for travelling from Canada to the US, I buy extra insurance over and above my medical plan.

I buy an annual policy for the whole family at CAA. ( AAA for you 'mericans).

$240 for the year, with a limit of no more than 30 days at a time in the states without telling them first.

I would contact your local AAA and see what they can offer.


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

BCBS covered my mtb injury, though, it was sustained here in the USA and not in a foreign country. They did ask who the owner/operator of the trail system was and of course I couldn't tell them as I was jra on some trail I found out in the middle of Texas


----------



## defuentes (Sep 19, 2008)

The problem I have is that I'm from Mexico and all these companies are telling me they only provide medical for US and Canada citizens, if anyone knows of one that might work for me please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## PNW DH (Aug 29, 2011)

Toomanybikes said:


> Fwiw - for travelling from Canada to the US, I buy extra insurance over and above my medical plan.
> 
> I buy an annual policy for the whole family at CAA. ( AAA for you 'mericans).
> 
> ...


Valid for a year sweeet deal!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

defuentes said:


> The problem I have is that I'm from Mexico and all these companies are telling me they only provide medical for US and Canada citizens, if anyone knows of one that might work for me please let me know.
> Thanks.


Travel Insurance from Travel Guard|Annual Travel Medical/Health and Accident Coverage

I bought my insurance there for my recent trip to Whistler.


----------



## defuentes (Sep 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias tacubaya!; I'm going to buy it from them.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

defuentes said:


> Muchas gracias tacubaya!; I'm going to buy it from them.


No de nada.

I printed a label and stuck it under my helmet visor. It contained my name, policy number and insurance telephone number. Better be safe than sorry.


----------

